# One on one RP



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey guys!
I'm new here, but looking to RP.
I'm rarely consistently active online for long periods of time, so I'd like to RP in private messages one on one. It'll be leisurely, so no need to post all day.

So, if you're interested, feel free to message me. I'm up for whatever, but I do have some ideas for starting points if you'd like. It can get kinky if you're into that, as long as it doesn't get too mature.

I usually roleplay submissively as my main character, and all over the place as 'NPCs'

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 5, 2016)

Skype would work better for me... Fire me a message w/ your username


----------



## atmaner (Dec 5, 2016)

I would like to rp


----------



## Vorelover467 (Dec 12, 2016)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm new here, but looking to RP.
> I'm rarely consistently active online for long periods of time, so I'd like to RP in private messages one on one. It'll be leisurely, so no need to post all day.
> 
> ...


Of course I would. Just what kinks do you dislike?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 12, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Of course I would. Just what kinks do you dislike?



I'd say just stay away from anything blatently sexual.
Think ecchi instead of hentai, PG-whatever instead of R rated, clothes stay on sort of thing.
Other than that, go ahead with whatever kinks you want. I'll try to play along, but some I might not be.. proficient (?) enough to do correctly.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Dec 12, 2016)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I'd say just stay away from anything blatently sexual.
> Think ecchi instead of hentai, PG-whatever instead of R rated, clothes stay on sort of thing.
> Other than that, go ahead with whatever kinks you want. I'll try to play along, but some I might not be.. proficient (?) enough to do correctly.


What about vore?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 12, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> What about vore?



I haven't tried it before, but am curious.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Dec 12, 2016)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I haven't tried it before, but am curious.


Do you have Skype?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 12, 2016)

I do. I have to go out for a little bit. I can get that to you when I return.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Dec 12, 2016)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I do. I have to go out for a little bit. I can get that to you when I return.


Ok.


----------

